# fiverr.com, pretty much the best cover site ever



## KellInkston (Jun 13, 2015)

I was skeptical of the quality at first when I heard there are people in real life doing covers for $5, but I took the dive, payed $5 more for an HD image, and this is what I get:




This cover cost me $10 and I have the necessary publishing usage rights. An absolutely unbeatable value for this sort of quality. So I would say my experience with fiverr has been pretty much just excellent things. Have you had any experiences with fiverr.com? Share your knowledge, your secrets, your boons!


----------



## Schrody (Jun 14, 2015)

How are they with black/white covers (i.e., covers in color which look good black and white), like the ones for e-readers?


----------



## KellInkston (Jun 14, 2015)

I really don't know, depends on the merchant I guess. I'd imagine they'd be perfectly willing to do specific requests like a B&W cover.


----------



## TKent (Jun 14, 2015)

Kell, that is AWESOME! Great site  They offer all kinds of services. Editing and proofing as well. Obviously requires you checking the reviews carefully, etc. but I agree it is an incredible resource!


----------



## TeriBeth (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm so glad you posted your experience with them. I was considering using them.


----------



## hhourani (Jun 15, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> This cover cost me $10. An absolutely unbeatable value for this sort of quality. So I would say my experience with fiverr has been pretty much just excellent things. Have you had any experiences with fiverr.com? Share your knowledge, your secrets, your boons!



Kell, do you mind linking to the artist who created that cover for you? Incredible quality for the price!


----------



## Riis Marshall (Jun 16, 2015)

Hello Kell

Looks great. I've thought about them, too.

Not to pour any cold on your project but I wonder about any rights for use of the photo.

If, for example, your Fiverr gal or guy has pulled the original photo off Istockphotos, or someplace similar, it would have cost anywhere from about £20 to £50 - and even more for a Getty image. Any such cost is clearly not reflected in your $10.

I genuinely hope this works for you but I have this concern.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## TKent (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey Riis, you work that out. Most of the artists start at $5 and then there is a $5 addon for copyrights etc. It is all figured out ahead of time. It is like any of the creative 'markets' though. Not all artists are created equal so you have to find one whose portfolio you like and then read the reviews carefully and work out the price. And you have to be sure that you are clear on what you plan to do with the work so that it is included in the price. There is actually a level of comfort in knowing that because it is through Fiverr.com, they would be a second 'entity' to ensure that the agreements made on their site are upheld. Otherwise, that artist won't be able to get work through them any longer.

That said, I've used crowdsourcing and elance type sites for many years and was already comfortable with the process. Not to mention I found my husband and my french bulldogs on the internet so I guess you could say I'm pretty good at internet sourcing. LOL!


----------



## KellInkston (Jun 23, 2015)

hhourani said:


> Kell, do you mind linking to the artist who created that cover for you? Incredible quality for the price!



I certainly can, dear fellowling. 

her page is: https://www.fiverr.com/vikiana/make...4&funnel=7b22b389-edfc-4cdc-acd9-538d0ae56b44

I'm presuming a Russian sort, so her English is not stellar, she's done two covers for $10 for me thus far and both have been brilliant. Good luck!


----------



## KellInkston (Jun 23, 2015)

Riis Marshall said:


> Hello Kell
> 
> Looks great. I've thought about them, too.
> 
> ...



Heya Riis, I'm perfectly happy to answer that question.

All of the ones I've worked with have subscriptions to royalty-free stock sites, so if you're willing to throw in the extra $5 that justifies their subscription price, you're 100% good to use that cover in sale. Though you do not have literal ownership rights, you definitely do have usage rights, which is all you need for a cover.

Hope that helps.


----------



## handsomegenius (Oct 23, 2015)

Did you specify the anchor or did the artist choose that? What kind of brief did you provide?


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 9, 2015)

I reccomended the anchor. the thing is to know precisely what you want And ask for it. you should get something close.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 9, 2015)

Are there any 'massage therapists' on that site?  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 9, 2015)

Lewdog said:


> Are there any 'massage therapists' on that site?  :icon_cheesygrin:



I won't say that they don't, but if they did I would be concerned.


----------



## krishan (Nov 30, 2015)

I've had a similarly positive experience with Fiverr, and recommend it highly. There are many artists on there who do excellent work.

With regards to the source of the images - Fiverr have a deal with a stock image site. I'm not sure of the exact details, but it allows artists to acquire stock images relatively cheaply with which to complete gigs.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 24, 2015)

I was just about to ask if anyone knew of a good, cheap cover image service. Thanks!


----------



## abu556842 (Jul 12, 2020)

yes i have positive experience with Fiverr, we want ecover on i find one profile he do great job,check out this profile https://www.fiverr.com/daviddixson


----------



## Taylor (Jul 12, 2020)

KellInkston said:


> I was skeptical of the quality at first when I heard there are people in real life doing covers for $5, but I took the dive, payed $5 more for an HD image, and this is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 8656
> 
> This cover cost me $10 and I have the necessary publishing usage rights. An absolutely unbeatable value for this sort of quality. So I would say my experience with fiverr has been pretty much just excellent things. Have you had any experiences with fiverr.com? Share your knowledge, your secrets, your boons!



It's really striking...good work!  Thanks for reccommending the resource.  I have just contacted a designer there, so hopefully my result will be as good as yours.  I can't help wondering how they can do it for that price...


----------



## Turnbull (Jul 21, 2020)

I just heard about fiverr yesterday.  How is it?  Does it seem like a secure place for payments.

That's a great cover.  What a good idea to use fiverr.


----------

